# Norwegian Forest cats



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Pedigree Norwegian Forest Cats seeking new slaves | London, East London | Pets4Homes
I am pretty certain I have met these cats as I visited a local breeder a few years back when I was considering Wegies. She seemed like a good breeder, with lots of lovely cats and mainly raw fed.
Very sad to hear she is unwell and downsizing her breeding.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I saw that advert, they are stunning girls :blushing:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> I saw that advert, they are stunning girls :blushing:


They are indeed.....that blue is just delicious.
I brought round some raw rabbit a few times to the breeder and Chilli the tortie used to steal the frozen blocks out of the box, naughty minx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, they are stunning. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I hope they find a lovely home.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I saw them too, the blue girl is to die for! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful. Hope they find a loving and safe home.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

unfortunately I am not having anymore babies, don't know who the breeder is tho


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I know who the breeder is and based purely on location I think it is likely you may have visited her PP (from my very limited understanding of geography ). I recognise the tortie - but she had no kittens available back when I was looking.

I hope they find good homes.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful girls, shame that the breeder is unwell. Sure they will be snapped up in no time


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

They're both lovely, very sad that their breeder is ill!! 

The tortie is my pair's great, great, great half neice. Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## tinytails (Feb 12, 2015)

Thought this would lighten up everyones day https://www.tinytails.co.uk/blog/norwegian-forest-cats-having-fun-in-the-snow


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It seems these two beauties are still looking for a home.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> It seems these two beauties are still looking for a home.


Is it sign PP ?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> Is it sign PP ?


Not for me it isn't GJ. 
No space for more young cats at the PP residence.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope they find a good home, they're gorgeous.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Sometimes the advert gets left. I messaged over 2 cats advertised by someone and was told they were rehomed ages ago but advert was still there.


----------

